# M-Card Possible on Time Warner?



## jschmidt (Mar 4, 2003)

I want to buy a Premiere XL. One of my current TiVo boxes is the TiVo HD XL. When I got it, I tried and tried to get Time Warner to give me an M-Card because I have to pay a rental fee for each card I get. They were totally clueless about what an M-Card was and how to request one. I ended up having to get two S-Cards instead and pay double what I would have otherwise.

Now with the Series 4, I have no choice. I will not give up dual tuners to buy the Series 4. So, my question is, how can I get an M-Card from Time Warner? If anyone has any "key phrases" or part numbers or phone numbers to call, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

When I got my tuner card from Time warner in Columbus, Oh They brought out 2 Mcards. They first tried putting both in but I reliazed it was an mcard and said they only neeeded one. I dont think TW knows what they have.


----------



## mdc (Jan 7, 2010)

When I got an M card from Time Warner a couple months ago I just asked for a cable card and they brought the "M". They don't seem to know very much about them, unless you speak to an actual engineer which I ended up having to do to get the tuning adaptor working. If you ask for a cable card they will most likely bring an M card...at least in upstate NY.


----------



## frankincensed (May 3, 2009)

Im having the same issues with TWC in Canton Ohio. I am supposed to get my card(s) tomorrow but they are saying they dont have M cards, so they will have to install two single cards. I was wanting to upgrade to the Premiere, but not if I cant get a M card, as that is all they use. Any suggestions?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

In general most major cable companies only have M-cards at this point in time, it's been proven again and again that any rep you get on the phone has no clue, just wait for the service call, they'll show up with m-cards in almost every case.


----------



## kingkong316 (Jul 13, 2008)

At first they brought my out two s-cards but after having issues with their third party installer eventually a time warner tech came out and installed an M-Card he wanted to know where that installer actually got an s-card around here as they didn't use them anymore.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

frankincensed said:


> Im having the same issues with TWC in Canton Ohio. I am supposed to get my card(s) tomorrow but they are saying they dont have M cards, so they will have to install two single cards. I was wanting to upgrade to the Premiere, but not if I cant get a M card, as that is all they use. Any suggestions?


Here in SW OHIO TWC I had 2-S-cards replaced last month with an M-card.(due to slot 2 not working) The installer read off his TWC directions that stated only M-cards are to be installed in TIVO's.


----------



## JimParks (May 24, 2007)

jschmidt said:


> I want to buy a Premiere XL. One of my current TiVo boxes is the TiVo HD XL. When I got it, I tried and tried to get Time Warner to give me an M-Card because I have to pay a rental fee for each card I get. They were totally clueless about what an M-Card was and how to request one. I ended up having to get two S-Cards instead and pay double what I would have otherwise.
> 
> Now with the Series 4, I have no choice. I will not give up dual tuners to buy the Series 4. So, my question is, how can I get an M-Card from Time Warner? If anyone has any "key phrases" or part numbers or phone numbers to call, I would appreciate it.


Tell them that other TM customers has the M-card and if they don't get on the stick real quick like you are going to go Direct TV. That's what I plan on doing. MY local cable co. doesn't have the M-card and doesn't plan on getting them. I'm just waiting for DTV to get the new Tivo box.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

kingkong316 said:


> At first they brought my out two s-cards but after having issues with their third party installer eventually a time warner tech came out and installed an M-Card he wanted to know where that installer actually got an s-card around here as they didn't use them anymore.


The only way an installer has an s-card is if it was one that was returned or defective. The install rate on an S-card these days has to be below 50%. Btw, if you really want a M-card, ask TW for a "two way card". It makes no sense, but this is what TW and Charter refer to them as (all cards can be two way with the right host, btw).


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> In general most major cable companies only have M-cards at this point in time, it's been proven again and again that any rep you get on the phone has no clue, just wait for the service call, they'll show up with m-cards in almost every case.


Got an appointment for next Monday, so we'll test that theory. Guy on the phone repeatedly said it was 2 cards.

-smak-


----------

